# Game 48: Heat @ Pistons (2/4/08 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 4th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty big game when it comes to playoff positioning. Miami is only ahead of the Pistons by a .5 game. 

I guess Marion will start after coming off the bench in the last game.

We have no answer for Rasheed so hopefully he has an off night.Mario vs Stuckey should be a fun matchup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ive been wondering how we'd match up against this team now all season. Big game. We need Jones to continue to find his rhythm, our guard play to continue its brilliance, and Beasley to keep flirting with double-doubles.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

can't wait to see if they put mario on iverson and see if he gets four steals this game.. i think that's an interesting defensive match-up for him, more than likely they will put him on stuckey thuogh..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the game isnt sold out in Detroit which breaks their sellout streak that began in 2004.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 Miami to start the game


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Pistons absolutely suck defending the transition, i think Miami will win by 10+


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great, technical difficulties. Damn you sun sports! :azdaja:


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

sunsports sucks.... not even in HD today..


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

****!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

good, its back.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

damn maglore didnt close his eyeS!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ever since that 2006 series between these teams, my Pistons hasn't played an ounce of defense, except only against the Lakers for some reason


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

whats with the ****ty replays?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Marion hurt again?..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the ugliest hook shot ever :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ gets fouled on the 3. Wow, thats a quick release he's got.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow what an ugly sequence


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-20 Miami after 1

Good start to the quarter, but a bad finish.

Miami is only shooting 33%. Detroit not much better at 40%.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

omg we're going to win


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

chairman5 said:


> omg we're going to win


Although thats a good possibility, you've been in our game threads and watched the Heat enough to know that this is the usual run by the Heat's opponent when Wade's on the bench :yes:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Although thats a good possibility, you've been in our game threads and watched the Heat enough to know that this is the usual run by the Heat's opponent when Wade's on the bench :yes:


no im still not familiar with Miami tendencies, i just like watching the Miami run and play scrappy defense

i consider any win by Miami against a team with a better record, an upset even though i know it's a 50/50


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Beasley is 0-4 but 2 of his shots have gone in and out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that was a long crash.

Wade is struggling right now with his shot. 4-15 so far.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rasheed is heating up..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The shooting percentage gap is growing. Miami's at 33% while the Pistons are at 55%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Wade to UD for the and1.

Wade is 4-17 but now has 9 assist


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Matrix with the and1 off Wade's 10th assist


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

beasley is killing me....we look tired...were getting killed on the boards...we only have 2 TO's but still down by 11...its a crazy game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333333

Heat down only 2 now. 12-1 Miami run.

Timeout Detroit


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

wow 12-1 run...were back in it


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> omg we're going to win


Speak a little too soon maybe? =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Damn, the Knicks play no D. Looks like Lebron's gonna hit 50 or more today. He's already got 39 through 3 quarters and its only a 4pt game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley back in. Hopefully he has better luck in this half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice acting Gayshaun


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What bad luck. Wade gets the block and it goes right to Prince for the 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

70-62 Pistons after 3

Bad end to the quarter after cutting it down to 2.

Wade needs to drive more. He did in the middle of the 3rd and started getting assists and drawing fouls. Then he went back to his jump shot and he still cant hit anything.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmao, the Heat are shooting 34%. Any respectable team would be blowing them out by 20+ right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley finally gets a basket


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Miami's D is particularly poor tonight, how many cuts and layups were there, and a few missed poitn blank shots too missed by Det, pretty lucky for Mia in the 3rd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley is 0-8 with no other statistic besides his 4 free throws.

Thats a tough night...ouch...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333 off the UD miss


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chalmers for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley finally hits a J.

Need stops now. 

UD gets the steal and feeds Beasley for the layup!

Lead Down to 2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Steal & Score...Heat cut it to 2! Timeout Pistons


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beez mustve heard me.

Thats my boy. Heat down 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley leaks out again and gets the dunk! TIe game!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

damn Bease!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this is fun to watch


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we gotta get those rebounds.

Beasley fouled on the J.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

def. gotta love that whenever wade has a poor shooting night he at least makes up for it by dishing to other guys for easier buckets.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We've really picked it up on defense the last few minutes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

These 2nd chance points are killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McDyess is smashing us on the boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's taking some difficult shots. He needs to stop settling, especially on a night where his mid range game hasnt worked all game long.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

horrible shot selection everytime we make a come back. nice coaching.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 50, 10, and 8


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, Wade is still a god among the Pistons


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what a careless turnover by the Pistons.

And UD gets a turnover of his own..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lol our savior is Rodney


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley ties it up from the line


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ah crap i missed the Rod shot


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow wow wow


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Rodney *L*ucky


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nothing you can do about those two shots...

Stuckey hit a very tough shot, great defense on him by Wade.

I'd let Sheed take that shot in that situation all night long, he just made it at the wrong time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Stuckey couldnt make that shot again if you gave him 10 more tries and had no one covering him. That was crazy.

Then as usual when we play the Pistons in the regular season, Rasheed hits a big 3 to pretty much ice the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hit witha T for knocking the ball down to the ground in frustration and the ball went into the crowd, which is an automatic T.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Someone remind me why we haven't traded Haslem yet? He's a spot shooter (that needs to be set up) and a decent rebounder. He's benefitted from playing with Wade his whole career. Too overrated by Heat fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That DWade 3 looks exactly like the one he made falling out of bounds in 2006 in Game 2 when we nearly made that crazy comeback.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Wade hit witha T for knocking the ball down to the ground in frustration and the ball went into the crowd, which is an automatic T.


Well...I guess he made up for it with that shot. WOW


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

wade's pissed


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i want OT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rip misses the 1st..


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

yep Ot is coming


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

RIp misses both


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i call all Mia OTs lol and they will win the OT by 4


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wowowow. 3 missed FTs in a row for the Pistons. Screw overtime. Let's hold out for the final shot.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol Misses Both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Yikes...not sure we had control of it yet, but I'll take it!


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

the basketball gods want this to go to the wire


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

MAN i hope this goes OT. we will take them out in the OT


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i foresee a dunk


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

=(


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wtf was that? should have pulled back and went left for a dunk

how anti climatic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horrible shot by Wade. He has settled for some unbelievably bad shots tonight, on a night where his mid range shot hasnt been there all night :nonono:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ugly shot wade. damn what the hell


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ahhhh

That was a very weird shot by Wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD got fouled.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i cant even believe we won


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

this sucks. we had this game


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

It's unbelievable how we lost this game. So many chances!

When is RIP going to miss two straight free throws again!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, we had this one right there to steal after playing bad all night but just couldnt pull it out.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

damn


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol, nice job mr. 10-31.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Am I wrong or did Wade double dribble after the no-call on Tayshaun's foul?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DQ for 3 said:


> Am I wrong or did Wade double dribble after the no-call on Tayshaun's foul?


You're right. He definitely did.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Wade was expecting for them to call the foul on Prince and was surprised when it wasnt. That was a very strange ending.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I saw it too. Might've been that he thought there would be a whistle. Tayshaun definitely fouled him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

14/45 Wade/Beasley combined. We deserved to lose.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> You're right. He definitely did.


I had the Pistons feed, and they didn't even mention it. Looked pretty clear to me. 

Anyways, tough place to win - we had our chances and it didn't roll our way. Wade's gotta get a better look or kick it back out on the 2nd to last play, that's a very low % shot, even for him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tayshaun is just too long for him to take a shot like that. I was surprised he didn't go to the rim and try to get fouled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One positive to take out of the game was Mike coming alive in the 4th after having really bad luck with his shots throughout the game. He didnt get down on himself and put up 12 or 14 in that 4th alone.

But I wonder whose rotation was late on the last Rasheed 3. It looked like Mike but then why did Wade get mad at UD during that timeout? I guess we'll here that in Spo's post game press conference.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade should be able to take Tay to the rim for an And1 attempt


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

sMaK said:


> Tayshaun is just too long for him to take a shot like that. I was surprised he didn't go to the rim and try to get fouled.


He made a shot like that on Tayshaun Prince to win a game against the Pistons in 2006, but he was red hot that game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Tayshaun is just too long for him to take a shot like that. I was surprised he didn't go to the rim and try to get fouled.


Nah...the Pistons big men are smart enough to clear out and let him drive for the layup uncontested. We'd lose by 1.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

that fadeaway when we could tie the game by Wade was horrible horrible shot selection.

wtf is wade thinking?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Tayshaun is just too long for him to take a shot like that. I was surprised he didn't go to the rim and try to get fouled.


It looked like he had a path to the rim but for some reason he just kept fading outside.

edit- You talking about the shot to try to tie it or the 3?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

DQ for 3 said:


> Nah...the Pistons big men are smart enough to clear out and let him drive for the layup uncontested. We'd lose by 1.


I was talking about the 2nd to last shot he took, not the final 3 pointer.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

I also *really did NOT like* Wade stepping over Tayshaun when wade made the 3. classless in my opinion. i don't like wade doing that. there are ways of showing dominance after a huge play, but don't step over the other player like if he was trash


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think he meant anything bad by it. Just friendly competition. I'm sure they are friends, they played together on Team USA. C'mon now...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

what the ****, sun sports? Why cut off Spo so we can here more from Tony and Eric? :azdaja:


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Tony and Eric are so gay

Eric - "Coach, nobody here in the Palace dressing better than you!"

Tony - (looking him up and down) "hahaha What about you?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Tony and Eric are so gay
> 
> Eric - "Coach, nobody here in the Palace dressing better than you!"
> 
> Tony - (looking him up and down) "hahaha What about you?"


:lol:

How about a couple of weeks ago when Eric said he wasnt wearing the championship ring because Tony's was getting repaired and he didnt want to have it on while Tony didnt have his.

I mean seriously, how much gayer can they get? :laugh:


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

they got a championship ring?

dumb


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ChrisRichards said:


> they got a championship ring?
> 
> dumb


Yeah, they got rings. Next time we play, just look at their hands. They both wear them for every game.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

ChrisRichards said:


> they got a championship ring?
> 
> dumb


Pretty much everyone in the organization gets a ring. I don't think they are as nice as the players and coaches rings though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sMaK said:


> Pretty much everyone in the organization gets a ring. I don't think they are as nice as the players and coaches rings though.


Yeah, I think I remember Riles saying that there are the special rings that the players got, and then everyone else got the B rings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Michael Beasley showed plenty at the finish, even with his late turnover, particularly that he belongs on the court at such moments. The kid grew up Wednesday.


Definitely agree with Ira here. Like I said earlier, it was great to see Beasley not let that rough start affect him for the rest of the game.

btw, Wade was pretty mad out there today. He got into Mario and Beasley in the 1st half and UD in the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn shame we lost, thought we were gonna somehow steal that.

To be fair - the fact we shot SO bad, rebounded poorly and generally didnt play all that well and only lost by 2 is a credit...but there are no moral victories.

Props to Matrix, nice 2nd game back. Wade (besides his shooting) was everywhere. Beasley was huge in the 4th, but didnt rebound well tonight. 

We obviously miss DQ.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Derek Stafford is still a little *****. Some things never change. This organization will never get along with that guy and always have issues with him.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Not having DQ's shooting hurt quite a bit here, I think


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> But with Pistons center Rasheed Wallace hitting a late 3-pointer and Pistons point guard Rodney Stuckey somehow draining a jumper against stifling defense from Wade, the finish ultimately felt like nothing more than another kick in the face from Detroit.
> 
> Stuckey's basket put the Pistons ahead for good, 89-87 with 45.2 seconds to play. The second-year guard had to contort his arms to merely get the attempt off.
> 
> ...





> The Pistons exited feeling fortunate.
> 
> Of Stuckey's basket, teammate Allen Iverson said, "That was a prayer. You probably shoot that shot a thousand times and make one."


Sucks to lose on an insanely lucky shot like that but these things have a way of evening out over the course of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you guys think its a likelihood that if Marion is dealt for JO, Beasley still will be 6th man?

Id much rather have JO with Beasley and, I assume, Cook or Jones - then JO, Haslem, Cook or Jones.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, I think I remember Riles saying that there are the special rings that the players got, and then everyone else got the B rings.


I have a 7A football State Championship ring from my sophomore year... Probably doesn't even compare to their "B Rings". Haha. 

BTW, does Rasheed have a fetish for making big shots against us?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn, we could have done with the win here, but instead we've lost ground. We miss DQ's shooting already, it's apparent.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't think Beasley will start at all this season. His minutes might increase but he's not going to start any time soon.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^
i prsonally wouldn't want him too.. our development as a whole seems to be going well with beasley..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Keep Beasley on the bench. We'll be better off in the long run for Spoesltra to let Beasley be used in preferred spots. We need to keep letting this coaching staff work on him instead of turning him loose right now.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

^^^
but turning him loose might be a great show..


----------

